# A rarity, PVC



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking good! Thats a one hell of a shower valve.:thumbup:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Excellent work, if thats purple primer, it's pretty dam hard to tell...can't recall if you guys use it or not.*

*Easy to see meticulous attention was put into pitch and plumb.*

*The only thing I could possibly pick at are the vertical-to-horizontal connections on the vents, here we're "s'posed" to use combo's.*

*Not many inspectors will call us on it though.*


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Excellent work, if thats purple primer, it's pretty dam hard to tell...can't recall if you guys use it or not.*
> 
> *Easy to see meticulous attention was put into pitch and plumb.*
> 
> ...


Yes we used purple primer.

Chicago Code allows us to use vent tees on vents if we choose to, but the supply house was out of them so we used san tees.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Who got torch happy and burnt the wood? Other then that Nice.....


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Who got torch happy and burnt the wood? Other then that Nice.....


I did, trying to pre-fab the loops without a vice is a PITA, and it's fire resistant lumber anyway.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You still did a good looking job.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

You know you were setting yourself up to get knit picked right?

The only serious criticism I would have is the apparant isolation valve located in between the tankless discharge and the pressure relief valve :no:. I realize that it's an on demand heater and if that valve is closed there will be no demand acknowledged by the unit but still. Also, not a criticism just a question, why not simply use the drain kits? I get them for around $75 and seem to be well worth it to me. I sell them as an optional upgrade but they always add them. 

Very clean almost like someone knew it would be photographed :laughing:.

Excellent work!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I rarely see work that nice.:thumbsup: I miss seeing it. Around here construction is ruled by the lowest bidders and the work is horrendous looking most of the time.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> You know you were setting yourself up to get knit picked right?
> 
> The only serious criticism I would have is the apparant isolation valve located in between the tankless discharge and the pressure relief valve :no:. I realize that it's an on demand heater and if that valve is closed there will be no demand acknowledged by the unit but still. Also, not a criticism just a question, why not simply use the drain kits? I get them for around $75 and seem to be well worth it to me. I sell them as an optional upgrade but they always add them.
> 
> ...


That's not an isolation valve, it's a boiler drain for flushing the heater, there's one on the cold side too. The ball valves are the isolation valves.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So your code does allow a santee on it's back to vent a fixture.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> So your code does allow a santee on it's back to vent a fixture.


If it is strictly a vent you can use a vent tee.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Same for us here, not sure a vent tee is allowed here, only allows a santee.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> That's not an isolation valve, it's a boiler drain for flushing the heater, there's one on the cold side too. The ball valves are the isolation valves.


My bad! Couldn't tell from the angle, it just looked like an in line gate valve. I wondered what you could possibly need with 2 isolation valves but thought maybe it was a Chicago thing. 

Still though I'm wondering why not the drain kit? Seems like about $40 in valves and at least $35 in labor. I'm not one of those hurry up and get it done plumbers but all things being equal why not have the same costs but pick up some extra time?

Is there something bad about the drain kit that you know that I should know?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> My bad! Couldn't tell from the angle, it just looked like an in line gate valve. I wondered what you could possibly need with 2 isolation valves but thought maybe it was a Chicago thing.
> 
> Still though I'm wondering why not the drain kit? Seems like about $40 in valves and at least $35 in labor. I'm not one of those hurry up and get it done plumbers but all things being equal why not have the same costs but pick up some extra time?
> 
> Is there something bad about the drain kit that you know that I should know?


Takagi doesn't offer it, and I always install tankless heaters like that.

That being said, this particular job is being done T&M, we started it three years ago.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*T&M for 3 years*

Wow you could possibly quite working now off that job :laughing: 

For the record looks good! 

But for 3 years I thought it coould be better.:blink: J/K


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

3Kings Plumbing said:


> Wow you could possibly quite working now off that job :laughing:
> 
> For the record looks good!
> 
> But for 3 years I thought it coould be better.:blink: J/K


Last week was the first time I have been back at that house in over a year. It's owned by an architect that is restoring most of it to the way it was when it was built a hundred some years ago, but with updated mechanicals, and an addition. He's in no real hurry to finish it, so all the trades working there mainly use it as fill in when there isn't much going on.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Last week was the first time I have been back at that house in over a year. It's owned by an architect that is restoring most of it to the way it was when it was built a hundred some years ago, but with updated mechanicals, and an addition. He's in no real hurry to finish it, so all the trades working there mainly use it as fill in when there isn't much going on.


*I hope this doesn't mean things are slow for you guys....*


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *I hope this doesn't mean things are slow for you guys....*


They have been for a couple months, we've had eight jobs that got outright canceled.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Takagi doesn't offer it, and I always install tankless heaters like that.
> 
> That being said, this particular job is being done T&M, we started it three years ago.


A 3 year project needs only 1 tankless :confused1:. 

This sounds like a good argument for why FR is good for the consumer.

Maybe you only took pictures of 1 tankless and there are others scattered around the mansion :laughing:.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

That is some sweet work ! I LOVE a job like that ,,, Take your time , no pressure from the HO .

Nice using PVC isn't it ?? WELL DONE !

Cal


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cal said:


> That is some sweet work ! I LOVE a job like that ,,, Take your time , no pressure from the HO .
> 
> Nice using PVC isn't it ?? WELL DONE !
> 
> Cal


Personally, I like doing hub and spigot and copper waste and vent, I think it is a better installation, and not many homeowners will try and work on it themselves twenty years later. There is also the fact that plastic stacks are noisy compared to cast iron.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We run all cast and dwv copper in all hospital applications down here. Every once in awhile HO wants cast for the sound as Killer said.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks good, I especially like the tubes for hammer arrestors above the valves.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I like it. We usually run PVC down here. Except when the vents are in a return air plenum. Then it's copper vents.


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice work on the shower valve with body sprays looks clean. What advantage does PVC have over ABS? Out West everything is ABS unless its commercial then we use PVC or Cast.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

plumbingpaul said:


> Nice work on the shower valve with body sprays looks clean. What advantage does PVC have over ABS? Out West everything is ABS unless its commercial then we use PVC or Cast.


ABS burns a lot easier than PVC does, and at a lower flash point.


----------

